# Xorg + nvidia on T61



## xaxo (Apr 10, 2011)

Hi,

I've been having some trouble lately with my X. Sometimes when I try to quit X, the screen gets blank and I don't see the terminal. I can type (blindly) commands in the terminal, I can switch to another terminal and type (blindly) there, I can even start X again and it comes up, but I don't see the terminal. I am using the nvidia driver with X. A friend bought recently L512 and he has the same problem with linux. He told me that he can see the terminal when he switches to the terminal first and kills X from there. I've tried it and it seems to work, but it is really annoying.

Is there a way I can fix this?


----------



## SirDice (Apr 10, 2011)

I don't seem to have that problem. Are you using the latest nvidia driver? The one in the ports tree might be lagging a little and I usually end up editing the Makefile to get the latest.

Also make sure you build Xorg with 
	
	



```
WITHOUT_NOUVEAU=yes
```
 set in /etc/make.conf. This will give you a slightly newer DRI and related libraries.


----------



## xaxo (Apr 11, 2011)

nvidia-driver-195.36.15

I might try WITHOUT_NOUVEAU the next days, just need to prepare a list of the ports that I need to rebuild.


----------

